# Hard Tea



## idzy (28/1/14)

Not sure if this is going to be the next craze, but a mate of mine recommended trying some a while back. For some reason, I have memories of him saying it was due to not being able to have this or that (diet wise)... Anyways, I saw it in Dan's the other day and it is about $8 for 500ml. I didn't buy one, but was curious to know if anyone has tried brewing something similar.

Did a search and couldn't find much, so I thought I would create a topic for discussing this seemingly new thing "Hard Tea".

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Airgead (28/1/14)

Sounds like Kombucha only left to ferment for longer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


----------



## NewtownClown (28/1/14)

Been around for at least a decade and there are now a few brands in Australia being pushed as an alternative to beer (yet it is being made in breweries and competing with beer).
Taxed in Australia as a RTD (Ready to Drink) not as a beer, cider, or wine which makes one think it is more of a "mixed" rather than fermented beverage. More than likely targeting that RTD (alcopop) market with a "natural" alternative.

The claim of less carbs than beer will stop me even considering a smidgen of integrity in the marketing of the product. Hard Ice Tea claims *low *carbs and low sugar on their "About Us" page , *"75 % less carbs than low-carb beer" * on their facebook page and their media release in June 2012 claims “without the _*high*_ levels of carbohydrates” of beer. Beer does not contain high levels.

Also on their "About Us" page they claim, "*World first, patented alcoholic beverage range called, Hard Iced Tea." *Yet Boston Brewing have been making one for 10 years and others followed before "Hard Ice Tea" came into existence. They will tell you, of course, that claim is about it being the first range in the world to be *named* "Hard Ice Tea".

Subversive, misleading marketing/promotion won't endear many to the product, except the gullible.


----------



## Airgead (28/1/14)

NewtownClown said:


> except the gullible.


You mean like RTD drinkers? They know their market...


----------



## NewtownClown (28/1/14)

Airgead said:


> You mean like RTD drinkers? They know their market...


Absolutely! And the low-carb beer market...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/1/14)

And VB drinkers


----------



## idzy (28/1/14)

Okay, so that is the talk of the official patented version. What about the boston brewing version and others, or does everyone just hate on it?

I need to go and buy a bottle to see how unworthy this stuff is of being talked about on AHB.


----------



## NewtownClown (28/1/14)

idzy said:


> Okay, so that is the talk of the official patented version. What about the boston brewing version and others, or does everyone just hate on it?
> 
> I need to go and buy a bottle to see how unworthy this stuff is of being talked about on AHB.


There is no "_*official*_ patented version". 
They are all of a similar ilk. 

Buy it, try it, and if you like it, buy it again. Just don't do so for all the low carb, all natural, antioxidant bullshit.

The product is aimed mainly at the 75% of women who say they don't like beer but "have an increasing awareness of health issues". It ain't no effing health drink and the amount of alcohol you'd have to consume to derive any benefit of antioxidants or low(er) carbs would negate any such effect.

A good product sells on its merits, not on the back of cleverly worded and misdirecting press releases and/or marketing.


----------



## kezza (28/1/14)

hard iced tea is basicly a sugar wash then dry hopped with tea bags


----------



## Mandy (9/6/14)

Did anyone try making a hard tea? I would be interested in the recipe please.


----------



## Red Baron (10/6/14)

Make some iced tea, and put vodka in it. That would be pretty authentic.

Cheers,
RB


----------

